
Sears Exit Would Leave Big Holes in Malls. Some Landlords Welcome That - cepth
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sears-exit-would-leave-big-holes-in-malls-some-landlords-welcome-that-1539342000
======
tivert
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/FaFgj](http://archive.is/FaFgj)

It's interesting to note that a mall I'm familiar with preemptively kicked
Sears out of one of its anchors and convinced the Best Buy next door to
relocate into the mall itself.

